

Pinterest to get ads - samspenc
http://blog.pinterest.com/post/61688351103/planning-for-the-future

======
austenallred
Pinterest's monetization will do great. Seriously, Pinterest could and should
IPO in coming years.

I'm bullish on Pinterest not only because my wife and I use Pinterest for
everything from planning our wedding to finding outfits and meals, but because
I market on Pinterest for a few clients all day long. It consistently brings
in more traffic than other sources when you do it right, even for clients that
are ranked in the top 5 in high-traffic Google SERPs.

The crazy thing about Pinterest traffic is that it never dies off. If you get
a bunch of repins today, traffic will be showing up from those pins months
later; it's kind of absurd, and very unlike Adsense or other discovery
advertising platforms in that way.

The difficult aspect for Pinterest will be getting the worth of Pinterest ads
down to a final cost per action since it is such a long wait before you see
how much each pin is truly worth. And that really is the goal for any
advertiser: If I know this click will bring me $2 I'll pay up to $1.99 for it.
A lot of Pinterest users are in hardcore discovery mode, and as such Pinterest
traffic doesn't convert as well as search traffic immediately, but in the long
run it always seems to be worth it.

~~~
ojbyrne
Your first sentence is ambiguous. I'm still not entirely sure you mean it in
the startup world usage of "killing it" \- i.e. doing really well (though I
think you do), or the more mainstream usage of "destroy it."

~~~
LukeShu
While I agree that the usage is unclear, "killing it" as "doing really well"
is very mainstream.

It still means "destroy it", but "it"="the competition/obstacles".

------
jerf
Pinterest, I'm not a direct user, but my wife is, and it's had a better impact
on my life, even indirectly, than any of the other social networks. It's our
cookbook, craftbook, and misc idea book. I am willing to give you money.
Probably far more than you'll get from serving us ads.

Are you willing to take it?

~~~
connerbryan
I'm in a similar situation. I'd much prefer a subscription model to ads.

Or at the very least, a subscription with the single benefit of "no ads."

------
spullara
I think Pinterest is basically all ads already. Now they will just get money
for them.

~~~
johnward
this is why they had to squash affiliate links.

------
elorant
Pinterest's users are mostly women. Women click on ads far more often than men
do. Combine that with the added appeal of pictures and you realize that the
efficiency of ads on Pinterest could dwarf anything offered by Adsense and the
likes.

Bottom line, for the next couple of years there are some serious bucks to be
made from ads on Pinterest. After that, spam will take over.

~~~
applecore
_> Women click on ads far more often than men do._

Is this actually true?

~~~
droopyEyelids
I've also heard that women purchase over 85% of all goods sold in the USA. Let
that sink in for a minute!

[http://www.inc.com/articles/2003/01/25019.html](http://www.inc.com/articles/2003/01/25019.html)

~~~
dzaman
Your source is over 10 years old. I wonder how things have changed since then
with the improvement of online shopping.

------
AznHisoka
Pinterest should sell internal data on which items get pinned the most from
which retailer in which time period.

IE: This necklace got pinned the most from Macys.com during the week before
Valentine's Day. I'm sure JCPenny, BlueNile etc would find that data useful.

~~~
austenallred
This info is already available for free (pinterest.com/source/yoursite.com
then click on metrics). They would have to turn it off first.

------
JimmaDaRustla
Every social media site is turning into a customized personal advertising
machine.

Facebook, LinkedIn, Twitter...now Pinterest.

~~~
clone1018
What's your idea on monetizing these websites?

~~~
ameoba
Unless you can convince people to pay for your service, you can either openly
use them as advertising platforms or you can be sneaky and sell your data to
advertisers behind the scenes.

~~~
JimmaDaRustla
Haha, read my mind! Even if you sell behind the scenes, a profit focused
company can't really say no to advertising.

~~~
thecosas
"profit focused company" lol nice.

------
mikeg8
Obiously this was going to happen sooner or later... can they make it work or
will they flounder? TBD

------
DanBC
I'm happy for Pinterest to skimlink my pins. There's no option for me to give
them that permission.

I guess they're nervous after the earlier backlash against skimlinking?

------
gourneau
Anyone in here know who I can talk to to join as an early advertiser? I am a
co-founder at a beauty startup. We wanna give Pintrest our money. -
josh@nyla.us

------
irishcoffee
I have always wondered, how do they generate revenue now? Or do they not?

~~~
cshenoy
They mostly don't. I recall they used to make some money off of affiliate
links on products people posted. They abandoned it for various reasons.
They've survived off of VC money.

------
dudus
I love the very first comment:

AJay Hubbard: \- I'll allow it

------
richardlblair
Why the hell is this news? Srsly guis.

They were going to become an advertising machine eventually. I think they
would have been better off turning all those amazon links into referral links.

~~~
quarterto
Fun fact: new thing, supposed by some, still news. "Apple brought out a new
iPhone? How is that news? We knew it was going to happen!"

